# Anyone used Ethical additions www.eacoffee.co.uk (GLOUCESTER)



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.eacoffee.co.uk/

Just found this online as looking for a local roaster and only 1/2 mile from home (Gloucester), looks a good website.

going there Monday when they open, and will report back.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

They aren't roasters. They buy from a Welsh roaster.

I went there about a year ago. I haven't been back. Read into that what you will.

I'd suggest a trip to Rave in Cirencester, instead.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> I'd suggest a trip to Rave in Cirencester, instead.


Visited there last Saturday & given a great welcome.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Cheers for that...they didnt get back to my email anyway....just looking for some where really local to cut out postal charges


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

ronsil said:


> Visited there last Saturday & given a great welcome.


I drove past but didn't have time to call in last saturday. Did they have anything new in?

I'm gagging for some Harrar.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

glevum said:


> ....just looking for some where really local to cut out postal charges


How far are you from James gourmet roasters? I guess too far as you'll already know about them!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi, yeah i do know about JG but have not tried yet, been asked to go and try some coffee at EA coffee, hopefully this friday. You never know might be OK. Its only 15 min walk from home. Try to convert postal charges for more coffee.

I can remember as a kid in Cheltenham (mid 1970's), they used to have a roaster in the high st, next to Sainsburys with their roaster machine in the window with an air vent blowing all those smells down the high st, probably that whats given me a love for coffee.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice







There was briefly a roaster in Cheltenham (on Albion street was it?) a few years back. Didn't seem to last long sadly...


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Importers used to roast coffee on the High Street (next to Tesco) for many years. Possibly you mean John's in Albion St, they became 'Importers'


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome thanks for posting about Rave will have to make an excuse to head into the hills to check them out!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

and Rave do free delivery on £25!


----------

